# Removing leaf spring question about the bolts?



## DaveInGA (Jul 26, 2011)

Howdy all,

Haven't been online or worked on my boat since last fall. All kinda stuff happened, including injury, etc. Just getting back to it.

I am removing the leaf springs on my trailer so I can finish bead blasting and painting it. I discovered the bolts holding the leaf springs onto the trailer frame are splined.

My question is do I need to go back with splined bolts or can I use standard bolts? The original splines have gotten banged up some between the rust and trying to remove them.

Thanks for your help,

Dave


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 26, 2011)

I used standard bolts when I replaced mine and nylock nuts. The splines may be to hold grease. Do your old bolts have a grease fitting?


----------



## BOB350RX (Jul 26, 2011)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> I used standard bolts when I replaced mine and nylock nuts. The splines may be to hold grease. Do your old bolts have a grease fitting?




+1


----------



## Cole (Jul 26, 2011)

I am pretty sure he is talking about bolts like this. It's so if the nut fall off the bolt won't rattle out of the spring hanger. IMO it's worth the extra $1.50 for the added safety. The bolts also aren't supose to be super tight or it will pinch the hanger against the leaf spring. It also keeps the bolt from turning so the bushing rotates on the bolt and not the bolt rotating on the hanger.

Cole


----------



## DaveInGA (Jul 27, 2011)

Cole,

That's the information I was looking for. Thanks for the pics. I bet I can pick them up at the local trailer supply.

Dave


----------



## Hanr3 (Jul 27, 2011)

Cole said:


> I am pretty sure he is talking about bolts like this. It's so if the nut fall off the bolt won't rattle out of the spring hanger. IMO it's worth the extra $1.50 for the added safety. The bolts also aren't supose to be super tight or it will pinch the hanger against the leaf spring. It also keeps the bolt from turning so the bushing rotates on the bolt and not the bolt rotating on the hanger.
> 
> Cole




and I would use the nylock nuts with those bolts.


----------



## Derek (Jul 27, 2011)

or the all metal locking nuts like the ones pictured


----------



## azekologi (Jul 27, 2011)

Hanr3 said:


> and I would use the nylock nuts with those bolts.



2x! DEFINITELY use nylock nuts, locktite, lockwashers, machined knurled washers, grade 8 bolts, or some logical combination of the above.



Derek said:


> or the all metal locking nuts like the ones pictured



Maybe it's just me, but the nuts in that picture just look like regular, old, plain jane...well...nuts, nothing special (correct me if I'm wrong?). While you're already up to your elbows in it, may as well beef it up....especially if it's only gonna cost you pocket change to do so.


----------



## Derek (Jul 27, 2011)

I think I see a stamp on the right side of the left nut. Either way, if the bolts are specifically for leafs they should come with locking nuts.


----------



## parkerdog (Jul 27, 2011)

I just looked at some at my local farm supply store in the trailer parts section. $7.00 for a pair of them.


----------



## Hanr3 (Jul 27, 2011)

Derek said:


> or the all metal locking nuts like the ones pictured



ah yes, good eye. I see it in the right nut, the indent indicates its a locking style nut. Should be an indent on at least three sides. It's actually a stamp squeing the thread, which locks the nut to teh bolt. Thiose works great too.


Yea, they aren't cheap, however losing an axle on the highway will cost you more money in the long run.


----------

